# Duke whines like a sad puppy



## leeser (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't figure out if he is depressed, sad, bored or what. He sits on top of his house and whines like a sad puppy wanting attention. I dont always have the time to give it to him since he does it while I am on my way out to work but I do give him lots of attention.

Any idea why he could be whining? Sometimes its so high pitched you wont notice unless you really pay attention.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is he housed alone? Most rats get lonely easy and need a cagemate to entertain them while you are away or even sleeping.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rats cannot whine. It sounds like he may have an Upper Respiritory Infection that is making him whistle when he breathes, as if he is whining. He needs to see a veterinarian.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If it's a lour puppy like whining it sounds more like he is scard, do you have any other rats? Sometimes rats get very scared of their cage mate and whine like a puppy.


----------



## leeser (Jan 16, 2011)

He is caged alone. I plan on getting him neutered soon and buying a female as a companion. @ Kinsey : obviously they can whine since he has been doing it since i got him and has been to the vet and it is not a respiratory infection.

He just sounds lonely


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm, that would not happen because of loneliness. The whining is caused by fear or pain.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe try getting a video or recording of it?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

One of my boys was making whining type noises and when we took him to the vet he told us he was fine. Needless to say, he died about a month ago. Don't rule sickness out until you're positive he's healthy.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

Just because it's not an infection doesn't mean he isn't in pain... maybe he's got an injury that he's had since you got him? My rats whine sometimes too, just because they're drama queens and they know it'll get my attention  

He must be very lonely, don't waste any time getting him a friend


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I have a rescue boy who whines like that, it is very strange, and I too am not convinced it's related to illness. (But distress or loneliness, certainly a possibility, the first time I ever heard him whine was when I was trying to place a shoebox in his cage for him and his cagemate to nest in, he was in the way and when I tried to lower the box down, instead of shuffling out of the way, he just stood there and whined very quietly, funny boy).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A single boy who whines for no reason would concern me. Rats whine when you handle them and they are scared, or they have a rat coming near them that really makes them worried...then they whine. But with no provocation, and no touching?

Forget the vet, there are too many lousy ones out there sadly enough (not saying your vet is but its best to check things yourself). Take your boy in 2 hands and lift his side to your ear...we call this rat phoning...do both sides. Wait for the rat to stop moving (struggling ) and listen to his breathing. It should just be a quiet whoosh of air in and out, and the heart beat. If you hear anything else, come back and describe it.


----------

